# My hood detached from it's under frame



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

My hood has come detached from it's under lining support frame. 
It's like the sticky glue they use at the factory just released. Now the hood just hovers centimeters over its support frame and has this terrible tin rattle sound.

I need to re-glue the under frame back to the hood but how and with what product?

I suspect since the car came from Hotlanta Georgia, direct sunlight/heat must have caused the glue to fail. 

Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Time for a carbon-fiber hood!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Get Mike's (ScorchN200SX) hood.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I really like the stock hood. My goal is to keep it stock!

What kind of glue or putty do they use to attach the hood to its under frame?

Like bondo or some kind of putty should do the trick. Any ideas?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Get a CF hood that looks OEM and paint it. Less looks, and less weight at the same time. that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

if you're gluing it back, use hood pins to hold it down...just like what they use on carbon fiber hoods.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

bahearn said:


> *Time for a carbon-fiber hood! *


Stole my answer.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

NO! 
The stock hood offers structural integrity with specific tolerances designed for frontal impacts. 

Carbon fiber hoods just bend and flex during impact. Utterly useless.

I’ll stick with stock.
Besides, the money would be better spent on internal upgrades.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

For everyday street driving a carbon fibre hood is a waste of money. 
If you want the look and need the street cred from a carbon fibre hood, or simply think it looks cool, then go for it.
However they are super expensive. For the same cost you can get several other, more realistically valuable, mods for your car.
Carbon fibre hoods, unless made exactly the same as the OEM hood, will not function correctly in an impact. You need the hood to crumple the same way the OEM hood would. Otherwise it will go either straight into the windshield, or into the back seat of the car in front of you.
Carbon fibre, by its nature, is less likely to crumple. Thats the point of it. 
Still, its your money, if you need the extra weight savings that the hood will do for you (its dumb to say you want a light weight car with an audio system in the trunk) then go for it.
I think they're cool. Just I can't afford one.
What they need are carbon fibre fenders, and trunks to make the whole damn external pieces look that way.

Seth


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^ Well put! Thank you Seth.


----------

